# Holy Crud, I have Glass Aenome?



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

I brushed my net up against it and it retreated into the LR.

Will it harm my FOWLR tank inhabitants? (2 percula clown and soon-to-be 3 chromis who went into quarantine just today)

... oh and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

they are fine. if you really wand rid of them you could inject them with lime juice. but technically speaking they don't do any harm


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's good news because of all the live rock in my tank, this one is the most diverse. It's covered with purple algae, mushroom, some green algae. I really didn't want to kill it.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I've read someplace that they can sting whatever is living on your live rock.........but i've never seen it happen personally. If you just buy a couple Peppermint Shrimp or a coral banded shrimp they will happily take care of the problem for you.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a couple peppermint shrimp and for some reason they want nothing to do with this. it keeps spreading throughout the tank and getting on other live rock.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

When you feed your fish and mushrooms, are you spot feeding or are you clouding the water with food?


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> When you feed your fish and mushrooms, are you spot feeding or are you clouding the water with food?


Woah, I'll need some explanation here. First, I have to feed my mushrooms? Second, I have two clown (not fully grown) and a cleaner shrimp (and a couple hermit crabs), so I feed them about a half cube of frozen preparation. Clouding the water? I don't think so. I just put the frozezn preparation in a small plastic dixie cup and run some warm water in it to melt it, then I pour it in.

I have 3 chromis in quarantine, they'll probably go in the main tank in the next few days.

Am I feeding them too much? I always wondered about this. I would cut back, but the two clown and shrimp are such piggies. They always 'act hungry'.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i don't feed my mushrooms or my kenya, or my star astria. I do however feed my sps and green zoas


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

Update: I have two small hermit crabs in my tank who have decided glass anemone are delicious.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad your hermits took care of it. Glass anemones, or aiptasia, while very pretty, can become a nuisance rather quickly if you don't keep an eye on them. In some tanks their population is stable and small and in others it is large and uncontrollable; I think it just depends on the amount of food available to them. You're better off without 'em.

You don't need to feed mushrooms, but they look fantastic with biweekly feedings. Some mysis and/or brine shrimp always does the trick.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

rynox77 said:


> Update: I have two small hermit crabs in my tank who have decided glass anemone are delicious.


yay!


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

rynox77 said:


> Update: I have two small hermit crabs in my tank who have decided glass anemone are delicious.


Good. A lot of times people will see one or two of these little guys and think "cool, free stuff." Then the two become four, then 10, then 200, and then you have a cool looking tank that is completely dedicated to breeding Aiptasia.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I have found a lot of luck in just pulling the rock out of the tank and taking my cigarette lighter and burning them till they stop popping. As long as you just burn the aiptasia and not the rock you're fine.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i couldn't imagine moving my rock work.....1 rock gone and i have 280lb of LR crashing down. As it is stacked almost perfectly on top of each other. I think this is the case for a lot of people you will eventually have so much live rock they wont move it for anything.
IE: I had a 30 dollar green slimer frag that fell behind the ledge.....i wouldn't move the LR to get it. It died obviously but the point is sometimes moving rock is not an option.


----------

